# Wedding music



## kbwebb

what music did you or are you having for walking up the isle, signing the register first dance etc?


----------



## Redhead84

Church wedding for me so I had Clarke's trumpet voluntary for entrance, signing was just by the organist, traditional wedding March from Mendelssohn for leaving church.

Our first dance was Absolute Beginners by David Bowie. :)


----------



## mariapope

Marry you


----------



## nessaw

We had an xmas wedding and walked back up the aisle to Mariah Carey 'All I want for xmas'. We had Air on a g string walking down the aisle. I danced with my dad for the first dance-My girl. For signing we had Adele and Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## Katha

Falling in Love with You by Elvis Presley. It is the old one, but so good. It seems to me I'll never forget the moments of our first dance.


----------



## hellohefalump

I had the Yule ball music from 'Harry potter goblet of fire' for walking down the aisle.

Then'zoom' by fat larrys band for the first dance. 

Me and hubby had an agreement! I chose the song if he didn't have to wear a tie! He hates anything round his neck!


----------



## Leonore

I was at a wedding last weekend and a guy was playing some baroque music on a trombone. this was very beautiful!


----------



## robella

I walked to There's No Me Without You by Glen Campbell.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Walking down the aisle I used: "Yours" by Russell Dickerson (wedding edition)


----------

